# some shell stuff I have dug



## jcinpc (Sep 3, 2010)

these are some of the shell things I have dug up, just to give some examples to show.  Busycon shell adze some shell celts/adze beads, quahog clams shell anvil. a killer shell cup


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 3, 2010)

Great shell artifacts Jeff, post some more pics of your artifacts. I would love to see them.


----------



## tomclark (Oct 31, 2013)

*Bump, I guess!*

Dayum, JC!@

I forgot I was a member of this forum, was doing a little google research (shell tools, what else!!??) and came across this thread.

Awesome shelly things.

Many people don't know that the prehistoric native population of Tampa Bay in Woodland times had a direct connection to S.E. Georgia.  Similar/Same pottery and lithics.  I suspect same shelly things!

Let's see some Georgian Shelly Thangs!?!?!?


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 31, 2013)

What is the reason for the connection?


----------



## jcinpc (Nov 1, 2013)

direct trade. a lot of our materials are found up there and similar design on pottery and similar point types found in both locations


----------

